# Atles Craftsman 12 X 36 Help Needed



## Mastermind (Jun 13, 2012)

First off I want to introduce myself.....My name is Randy and I build high performance chainsaws for work and play. I use a small lathe to create popup pistons and modify cylinders on. At this time I'm using a 7" X 12" Chinese lathe and it works fairly well.

I just had a friend give me an older Craftsman lathe that's missing the apron and needs some work. Is this lathe worth finding the parts for?


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 14, 2012)

A 12x36 is a very good size. Pictures will help.

Check out eBay and compare what you need versus what you would have to pay for another. Atlas lathes are light duty but still do very good work. I have done rifle barrels etc on my atlas. Just be patient and use HSS tools, no carbide tools.
Pierre


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2012)

In addition to Ebay you can check sears 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247/0728000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=10127440 
and Clausing. Almost all parts are still supported and often cheaper for new than used parts on eBay


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 14, 2012)

If you go to the Sears site, it is a good reference of what is available from both Sears and Clausings. Clausings supplies Sears with the parts. Far cheaper to get from Clausings available new. The parts on the apron are available but at a price, naturally.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/0728000/00016997/00004?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

Pierre


----------



## AlbertNakaji (Jun 15, 2012)

Based on your described use and current machine, the Atlas 12x36 should be considerably better. Of course, this is highly dependent on the condition of the machine.   Check the ways for wear and the gears for broken teeth.  The half-nuts often wear too since they are soft.  Good to check wear on the spindle bearing as well.

I have one and use it frequently.  Not a heavy duty machine by any stretch, but will do nice work if used properly.  HSS tools should be primarily used since it doesn't have the speed nor power to effectively use the carbide (as mentioned earlier).  The auto feed is not as fine as some would like, but it's adequate for many applications.  Lots of those machines being used today.


----------

